# Propane tank for gas fireplace



## FanMan

OK, so I got my lightly used stove (freestanding fireplace, whatever you want to call it) and I now need to set it up.  Looking for a tank... I plan to start with a 120 gallon tank and probably add a second 120 gallon at some future date as I convert more of the house to gas.  A pair of 120 gallon tanks has an advantage over a single 250 or larger because they can be located closer to the house.  Looking for any advice in general (and if anybody knows of an affordable tank, new or used, in or near Connecticut...).

The local gas company, of course, would like to rent me a tank for around $100/year, but then I'm locked to that particular gas company.  They'll sell me a tank for around $1000.  Home Depot sells what looks to be the right tank for under $500 but the guy at the gas company says it might not have the right valve for them to fill it from the truck.. I'm trying to get an answer from the manufacturer on that..  Then I'd have to buy a regulator, too, which I've found for sale no place but ebay.


----------



## Fsappo

We sell the 420# tanks here for about $600, so $500 at the HD sounds about right.  You will need probably a small twin regulator.  I'd try a different gas company.  They should be able to sell you the right tank for less than 1K.  I'm also 99% sure that any 420 can be filled from a bobtail truck.


----------



## Stegman

I'm looking to buy a tank, too, to unshackle myself from buying from just one company. Was looking for a 250 gallon tank, but I didn't realize there might be regulations regarding how close you can put it to the house. Can anyone elaborate on those? 

We currently have a 120-gallon tank butted right up to the house.


----------



## FanMan

Stegman said:
			
		

> I'm looking to buy a tank, too, to unshackle myself from buying from just one company. Was looking for a 250 gallon tank, but I didn't realize there might be regulations regarding how close you can put it to the house. Can anyone elaborate on those?
> 
> We currently have a 120-gallon tank butted right up to the house.



I can't speak from authority, but one of the suppliers told me that anything larger than a 120 gallon tank had to be located at least [I think] 15 feet from the house, but you could have any number of 120s right against the house 

Here is the link to the Home Depot tank.


----------



## highvoltage

FanMan said:
			
		

> Stegman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a tank, too, to unshackle myself from buying from just one company. Was looking for a 250 gallon tank, but I didn't realize there might be regulations regarding how close you can put it to the house. Can anyone elaborate on those?
> 
> We currently have a 120-gallon tank butted right up to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak from authority, but one of the suppliers told me that anything larger than a 120 gallon tank had to be located at least [I think] 15 feet from the house, but you could have any number of 120s right against the house
> 
> Here is the link to the Home Depot tank.
Click to expand...

That's my experience.  We have two 120's against the house, but I was told anything bigger than a 120 would have to be moved.  Can't figure that one out either.


----------



## Fsappo

It may not make sense, but you can put 3 420# tanks right up against a house. the 320 and 500 gallons 10' from house, important structure or property line, 1000 gallons 25'


----------



## Fsappo

FanMan said:
			
		

> Stegman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking to buy a tank, too, to unshackle myself from buying from just one company. Was looking for a 250 gallon tank, but I didn't realize there might be regulations regarding how close you can put it to the house. Can anyone elaborate on those?
> 
> We currently have a 120-gallon tank butted right up to the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak from authority, but one of the suppliers told me that anything larger than a 120 gallon tank had to be located at least [I think] 15 feet from the house, but you could have any number of 120s right against the house
> 
> Here is the link to the Home Depot tank.
Click to expand...


Any decent LP company should be able to fill that tank


----------



## Stegman

Franks said:
			
		

> It may not make sense, but you can put 3 420# tanks right up against a house. the 320 and 500 gallons 10' from house, important structure or property line, 1000 gallons 25'



Do you have to then bury the hose to the house? 

That might be a problem for me, because my septic tank is right below where the propane tank would have to go.


----------



## FanMan

I got a confirmation from Worthington (the manufacturer of the Home Depot tank) that it has a standard fill valve... he said it's the same tank they supply to the propane companies.

Some good information on tank placement (10' from the house for anything larger than 120 gallon) and lots of other LP stuff including pipe sizing here.

BTW, my local building inspector told me that code says lines should be buried 18" but as far as he was concerned less is acceptable as long as it's protected.  He suggested running the copper line through a piece of 3/4" plastic well pipe for the underground run.


----------



## coaly

Stegman said:
			
		

> I'm looking to buy a tank, too, to unshackle myself from buying from just one company. Was looking for a 250 gallon tank, but I didn't realize there might be regulations regarding how close you can put it to the house. Can anyone elaborate on those?
> 
> We currently have a 120-gallon tank butted right up to the house.



Distance from building is not a factor for a DOT CYLINDER. (upright pressure vessel designed to be moved full) 
Distance to an ignition source (A/C or electric meter / light switch) is 10 feet. 3 feet to a basement window or opening lower then the relief valve. Cylinder can be UNDER a window, but opening cannot be below fill / relief valve due to propane being heavier than air. (includes doorways)

A TANK is an ASME Ceritified pressure vessel that has restrictions of how far from a building, property line etc. it can be placed.

If you insert copper tubing (Type L only NOT refrigeration) in a plastic sheath, seal both ends to prevent water from entering. It will freeze and deep well pipe being stronger than copper will allow ice to crush copper tube.

NFPA 58 is the standard that covers cylinder and tank placement. NFPA 54 is the low pressure system requirements AFTER regulator.


----------



## FanMan

I picked up the tank at HD yesterday.  Only hitch was the dome cap (rain cover, whatever you call it) was missing from the two tanks they have in stock.  I took it home anyway, and as it's clearly shown in the picture on their website, they assure me they'll get it for me.

coaly (or anybody else)... most of what I've read says ACR (refrigeration) tubing is OK for LP.  Or is it a restriction on _burying_ ACR tubing?  I actually bought 1/2" L tubing to bury, and 3/8" ACR beyond the first tee, but I haven't run it yet (today was installing the vent through the wall).


----------



## Stegman

Just an update in case anyone is interested:

I went out and bought my own 120-gallon tank the other day. Called around to four or five companies before I found any that sold tanks. All told, I found three companies out of the eight or nine that I called that sold tanks.

Ended up costing me $729 for the tank, the regulator, the fittiings, the installation and the permit. Spent another $276 on propane at $2.33 a gallon. That's a whopping $1.17 less per gallon than what I was paying from my existing company this past winter. Those bastards also were hitting me with a $60 annual tank rental fee. I realize prices in the summer are much lower, but I expect the new tank will have paid for itself in 4-5 years.

Total price for new tank filled with propane: $1,005.


----------



## kat

Stegman said:


> Just an update in case anyone is interested:
> 
> I went out and bought my own 120-gallon tank the other day. Called around to four or five companies before I found any that sold tanks. All told, I found three companies out of the eight or nine that I called that sold tanks.
> 
> Ended up costing me $729 for the tank, the regulator, the fittiings, the installation and the permit. Spent another $276 on propane at $2.33 a gallon. That's a whopping $1.17 less per gallon than what I was paying from my existing company this past winter. Those bastards also were hitting me with a $60 annual tank rental fee. I realize prices in the summer are much lower, but I expect the new tank will have paid for itself in 4-5 years.
> 
> Total price for new tank filled with propane: $1,005.


 
Hi Stegman,

   I am also from the MA worcster area, do you know where did you buy you tank. Also could you provide the other companies who sells this tank.


----------



## Stegman

kat said:


> Hi Stegman,
> 
> I am also from the MA worcster area, do you know where did you buy you tank. Also could you provide the other companies who sells this tank.



Hi Kat. 

I got mine from AmeriGas. I called around to a bunch of companies, and it was real hit-or-miss finding ones that sell/install tanks. I think I found 3-4 of them that did and AmeriGas was the cheapest by a few hundred dollars.


----------

